# Only lads will get this...



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

:teeth "hmm, might treat myself to a poshy" (pulls weird face) It's just a masterpiece, everyone can relate to at least 1 thing.

Thanks for understanding.
Best Regards,


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

"Only lads will get this, apart from those who don't watch porn, and possibly women who do. The only ones who will find it funny, though, are british middle class university students."


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I could probably take him


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I know they're taking the piss, but unfortunately I have witnessed a few of these since being at Uni. Most of them though are things the 'party animals' do though.

"Skip the replay you knob head" was funniest. Happens all the time when you play football games. =P


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

kiirby said:


> "Only lads will get this, apart from those who don't watch porn, and possibly women who do. The only ones who will find it funny, though, are british middle class university students."


Lighten up, thanks.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_omg, he washed the pie__... :haha:haha

_


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

hahah I've done all that stuff, I'm sure most other guys here have as well. "might treat myself to a poshy" haha.



kiirby said:


> "Only lads will get this, apart from those who don't watch porn, and possibly women who do. The only ones who will find it funny, though, are british middle class university students."


Bitter much?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually thank you Naturefellow just saw this one. This 100% my uni experience lol






Hopefully people here will understand why I swear a lot ;]


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Fake -- just blow on the brownie once. 8)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Kingpin said:


> Fake -- just blow on the brownie once. 8)


.... From what I've seen and heard, I wouldn't be surprised if washing a brownie with water has happened :b


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Paradoxic (Feb 5, 2012)

rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Love the end lol.:rofl


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

missingno said:


>


I'm confused....:con


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I'm confused....:con


I'm not surprised


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Actually thank you Naturefellow just saw this one. This 100% my uni experience lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will this microwave be alright in the microwave? :teeth


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> Will this microwave be alright in the microwave? :teeth


we had a gormless guy we nick named 'MCAT Dan' - due to his drug obsessions, who once put chicken wrapped in foil in the microwave and the whole thing pretty much exploded in sparks 

The one wit the guy in the shops I've done a few times haha. You walk in to pick up food for the next few days. Complain about the cost of it. Notice a 12 pack of Stella which costs well over the budget you set yourself but due to it being 20%, you buy it and accept the fact you're going hungry for two days lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Actually thank you Naturefellow just saw this one. This 100% my uni experience lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:teeth hahaha omg this is so true x)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> :teeth hahaha omg this is so true x)


thing is, in my mind RIGHT NOW it is saying '....Should probably do some work...' =P


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> thing is, in my mind RIGHT NOW it is saying '....Should probably do some work...' =P


But your also busy wondering if this microwave can also go in the microwave! :yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> But your also busy wondering if this microwave can also go in the microwave! :yes


well, the thought did cross my mind once whether if you made instant coffee in the microwave would you be going back in time....


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> well, the thought did cross my mind once whether if you made instant coffee in the microwave would you be going back in time....


Lol Well that's a very good legitament question! :/


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Could definitely relate to the "I could take him" part. I do this all the time. I never think _yeah, I'd **** her _though. But I would rate girls based on their looks from 1-10 (in my head).


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

missingno said:


> I'm not surprised


Hahahaha.. wtf does this suppose to mean? 



>


This does not apply to me since I trained myself to use my left hand for more convenience and speed on the computer.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I laughed.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, I liked that, thanks.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Setolac said:


> Hahahaha.. wtf does this suppose to mean?
> 
> This does not apply to me since I trained myself to use my left hand for more convenience and speed on the computer.


Judging by his posts I wouldn't be surprised.

I might start training my left hand in case I get an injury to my right


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

missingno said:


> Judging by his posts I wouldn't be surprised.


Why?


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Why?


Are you still confused?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

One of the best videos ive seen in a while, so many things I can relate to. I couldn't stop grinning at the end :clap

If there's anything you don't get its probably an innuendo.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I dont get it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

missingno said:


> Are you still confused?


He's taken the oath of the night's watch. :teeth


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

arnie said:


> He's taken the oath of the night's watch. :teeth


I think a "you know nothing" would of been better to use there


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Funny stuff
We have a version of that in the USA. Barats and Bereta :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Whatever, carry on. opcorn


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> Why?


Lol. This is hilarious. :boogie


----------

